# Emergency suppy kit



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 4, 2008)

Vetwrap
Gauze pads-I would recommend 2 in and 3 in
Sutures
scissors & surgical knife
iodine 7%
alcohol
syringe (10cc and 25-35 cc)
needle for syringe
penicillan
tetracycline
Deliver
Calf scour medication
Asprin 
OB Chains
Gloves-both the long above elbow type and the latex/rubber gloves
Powdered colustrum
OB Lube
calf bottle/nipple
esophageal feeding tube
tube of calcium (for milkfever)
gun for tube of calcium
Lg. Rectal Thermometer
Bloat treatment-they make some or liquid soap will work too. Another bloat treatment it walking them or in a really bad case senerio tubing them so a piece of rubber hose works good for this.

Can anyone think of anything else one should have on hand? I will add suggestions to this list above so it's all together. I'm thinking it should be the first line of defence stuff. The things one would need to start treating and injury or illness.

What would be the general consencious on something like LA-200 or Tylan for pnuemonia? It's not as diverse as penicillan but, if you have pnuemonia hit you'd want the meds ASAP. I know we have it on hand but, we have more head than the typical backyardcow person would have.


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 4, 2008)

you need OB  chains an gloves.an powdered clostrum.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 4, 2008)

added


----------



## amysflock (Nov 4, 2008)

We may not need these things, but we also have a calf bottle and nipple, an esophageal feeding tube, lube, and 7% iodine solution (which we will definitely need).


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 4, 2008)

Great! Keep them coming. I know we have and use all these things. But, I didn't want to overdo it if you guys as the BYCow people didn't need them. Sometimes, what we need as a small operation is different than what you need as a few head operation.


----------



## amysflock (Nov 4, 2008)

I kind of hope that by having these things on hand we WON'T ever need them!


----------



## Thewife (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't know anything about the powdered clostrum.
I usally hit up a local dairy before calving season for the real stuff, and freeze it, in case I need it.
Which would be best?

And ladies, if you need to go in and use the OB chains or straps(I like the straps) you should cut your nails!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 4, 2008)

amysflock said:
			
		

> I kind of hope that by having these things on hand we WON'T ever need them!


I hear you! I sure wish that deliveries went textbook perfect so I never had to learn to do an episotomy.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 4, 2008)

thewife said:
			
		

> I don't know anything about the powdered clostrum.
> I usally hit up a local dairy before calving season for the real stuff, and freeze it, in case I need it.
> Which would be best?
> 
> And ladies, if you need to go in and use the OB chains or straps(I like the straps) you should cut your nails!


The real stuff is best, if you can get a good quality colustrum. The powdered stuff is a good substitute.

Cut my nails? Cutting them any further would hurt! They are already cut down to the quick!


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 4, 2008)

now thats too short miss kitty.did you an miss peanut go vote.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 4, 2008)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> now thats too short miss kitty.did you an miss peanut go vote.


What's to short? Something missing? Where's your suggestions? Yes.


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 4, 2008)

your finger nails  knife


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 4, 2008)

Not to short!


----------



## grass (Nov 4, 2008)

a kit like that sounds like it could get messy


----------



## grass (Nov 4, 2008)

i can dress a deer out but thinking about what with ya do with some this stuff grooses me out


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 4, 2008)

It's all part of having animals. If you intend to call a vet for every little thing then you don't need a kit but, personally, I prefer to be able to do some of the vet work myself. The vets know it's not good when we call for an emergency.


----------



## grass (Nov 4, 2008)

i'm sure i'll keep up ....might freak me out the first time or two but i'll learn ...vets cost way to much


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah, vets do cost an awful lot. You might surprise yourself what you are able to do without being freaked out at the time. Looking back is when you might be freaked out, once the adreliane rush from the emergency wears off.


----------



## grass (Nov 4, 2008)

well i just cant picture myself elbow deep in cow butt ....thankgod i'm just starting out with a beef cow


----------



## amysflock (Nov 4, 2008)

LOL, my hubby has been pretty grossed out by the whole impending birth thing, but last week I caught him checking Bridgit's you know what by himself! There is hope!

He's coming home this evening for the night, and at the rate Bridgit's progressing (i.e. not very fast), he may get more than he bargains for!


----------



## allenacres (Nov 4, 2008)

Its really not that bad to be shoulder deep in a cow, its really rather an adrenalin rush!


----------



## Imissmygirls (Nov 11, 2008)

Farmer Kitty, please add bloat treatment to your list, and pepto bismal and a (large) rectal thermometer on a string. Helps when you talk on the phone to the vet to tell him/her the temp of the critter.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 11, 2008)

Pepto Bismal is covered under scour treatment. Thermometer and bloat treatment added.


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 12, 2008)

yall are making me feel old.in 27yrs i never pulled the temp on a cow.i always knew when it was high.an when to start shooting her with meds.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 12, 2008)

I rarely pull one anymore but, remember the new cattle owner will need to inorder to tell when it's off.


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 12, 2008)

yes if they are in doubt always pull the temp.its better tobe safe than sorry.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Jul 24, 2009)

I just found an older Hoards Dairyman book on heifer raising which is WONDERFUL GOOD.   I should scan the whole thing for its info, but...for emergencies:
Here is a recipe for homemade electrolyte solution.  I recall using this very successfully in the '70s when the concept of using electrolytes was in its infancy.
1 teaspoon low-sodium salt 
2 teaspoons baking soda
1 package jam & Jelly pectin 
1 12 ounce can beef consumme soup

Mix ingredients with warm water to make 2 quarts electrolyte solution

Alternatives: I used potassium salt found in the dietary aisle of the grocery store. Also Knox gelatin envelopes can be used in place of the pectin, and Karo syrup in place of the beef consumme.


----------



## cw (Jul 25, 2009)

wow thanks that will be useful


----------



## big brown horse (Jul 26, 2009)

Here is another version of homemade electrolytes:
 1 qt (1 L) water
 2 ounces (59.1 mL) of dextrose (corn syrup)
 1/2 teaspoon (2.5 mL) salt
 1/4 teaspoon (1.2 mL) bicarbonate of soda


----------

